# Real Estate trading



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

Does anyone know if a person with a home in Jalisco can trade property with a homeowner in Guanajuato? If both parties have proper deeds and are willing to trade, can this be handled by a notario? Can notaries represent clients in different states in Mexico? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The lawyer I used for my property in Jalisco uses a Notary in Manzanillo Colima. Our one and only Notario here is twice the price


----------



## TJGUY (Jan 5, 2016)

m55vette said:


> Does anyone know if a person with a home in Jalisco can trade property with a homeowner in Guanajuato? If both parties have proper deeds and are willing to trade, can this be handled by a notario? Can notaries represent clients in different states in Mexico? Thanks in advance.


You should be able to handle it through a traspaso. I would check about the cost between the notario vs a real estate agent.


----------

